# Good source for used switchgear/service entrance hardware.



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

acro said:


> Well, I have spent considerable time looking around for sources for used/reconditioned switchgear in the 1800amp range. i have found several things that could work, but I wonder if there are sources(websites) our there I have not found.
> 
> Mostly, I have found stuff on ebay. Seems that most, if not all of the surplus places I know of, do not have anything pictured on their websites. I like window shopping, not talking on the phone.


Ebay? Really?

What do you need?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

www.southlandelectrical.com 

I have no assoication to this outfit.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I have been looking around with lots of flexibility with an eye on value. Ideally, something with a 1800-2000amp main breaker and at least 3 smaller 800 amp breakers. 480v

Functionally, the closest thing on ebay is a GE 3 section unit like that with fuses, rather than breakers. But I prefer breakers and don't want to break the bank either. There is a Siemens main/distribution combo, but it only has the main breaker.


Thanks for the Southland tip, I can't window shop with them, but they do look like they may be able to work up a quote if I contact them. I may just do that and see what they quote. - I don't really have a brand preference at this point, but suppose Siemens is good enough for consideration.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Well, here is what I ended up with.












2000a GE Powerbreak with MicroVersaTrip and 3x 800a TKL4V breakers.

4 wire buss with ground fault monitoring if i want to use that. Not sure our facility is quite ready for that though. Very few egc's to the motors and no neutrals.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Try the electric barn I think they are based out of NH


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

acro said:


> Well, here is what I ended up with.


I am at a loss for words :blink:


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

randas said:


> I am at a loss for words :blink:


What?


Well, I did remove the covers before the pics. I do have all of them. 


No holes punched in the enclosure either. Might not be new, but it looks pretty good for the $$$.


Got it on ebay - reuseit123 out of northern Alabama. Very good guy.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

acro said:


> What?
> 
> 
> Well, I did remove the covers before the pics. I do have all of them.
> ...


Wow, that is some serious liability you are taking on there, I highly suggest you hire a testing firm to come test that for you before you do anything with it.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Just for kicks, what would a typical test of 3 800a and a 2000a breaker cost? Ballpark. Say I removed them and shipped them to your firm.



Zog, I see your point and respect your opinion - I don't know the history other than this switchgear was used for an emergency generator feed.



Playing devils' advocate a little... As far as your testing recommendation and liability, why would these breakers be any different than any of the breakers that we or any other industrial user have that have had been in constant use for as many years. Those are all "untested", yet they are relied upon every day.

These breakers are likely replaced only when they cause excessive nuicence trips, The other problem - failure to trip at the desired current is not quite as visible in actual use.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

acro said:


> Just for kicks, what would a typical test of 3 800a and a 2000a breaker cost? Ballpark. Say I removed them and shipped them to your firm.


 You want a testing firm to come on site and test the gear per NETA specs. Couple hundred bucks. 



acro said:


> Playing devils' advocate a little... As far as your testing recommendation and liability, why would these breakers be any different than any of the breakers that we or any other industrial user have that have had been in constant use for as many years. Those are all "untested", yet they are relied upon every day.


 New equipment is batch tested at the factory but should still be tested upon commisioning. But the big difference here is you bought this used, in an unknown condition from some guy on ebay and who knows is this gear works or not. It has to perform protective functions, for equipment and personel safety, and you have no idea if it able to do that or not. 



acro said:


> These breakers are likely replaced only when they cause excessive nuicence trips, The other problem - failure to trip at the desired current is not quite as visible in actual use.


 Replacing a breaker like this because it trips is the dumbest thing you can do, the cause is easy to find if you knwo what you are doing and more often than not has nothing to do with the breaker.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Zog said:


> Replacing a breaker like this because it trips is the dumbest thing you can do, the cause is easy to find if you knwo what you are doing and more often than not has nothing to do with the breaker.


I was implying that the current draw of the load is verified and that the breaker would be tripping at less than it's rated amperage. Therefore, replacement is appropriate.
What I was trying to say is that a breaker that trips at a point higher than it's setting is more likely to go unnoticed.





Zog said:


> You want a testing firm to come on site and test the gear per NETA specs. Couple hundred bucks.


Little bit higher than that around here. Only got one quote, but I was quoted $1,800 to test all 4 breakers - at their shop. So the freight is extra.

I have the time, so no need for the extra $$$ to have it done on site. Besides the fact that I do not have easy access to 480v right now.

Now, it's up to mgmt to see if they want to spend the additional cash.


I suspect you may rightly disagree, but I do plan on at least a visual inspection of the internals and arc quenching grids just to eliminate anything obvious.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

So you have a used piece of gear from ebay that has obviously been modified from OEM design and has a trip unit that may have been recalled (Depends on date codes) and someone does not think spending $1,800 (Pretty high, I charge nothing to my local guys) to have them tested is a good idea? :blink:

See if they will splurge $50 for a fire extinguisher.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, when you only pay $5K fr the whole shabang is hard to put half that much back in it.

I would do it in the right situation. I haven't bought an I-Line breaker from a distributor for quite awhile.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I think your a little dramatic and probably referencing my other thread, but I see no evidence that this was ever modified. It looks to be in nearly an as-shipped condition. And how would testing the breakers have anything to do with the operation of the ground fault circuit - the subject of my other thread?


I suspect you have the ability to assist, but not so sure about your willingness. I think you would rather give me a hard time for not buying brand new gear. That is just not realistic in our situation. I imagine gear like this would be well over $20k.

Do you know if it is possible to access the original as shipped data using the job code? 5880173D
Also, where would I check about the potential recall of the trip units? Are any of these the date code? G25, N121, E040

I did visually inspect all of the breakers and other than some brown, highly viscous goo on the case internals, they all looked un-used. I understand that is only 1/2 of what a breaker does, but it is an indication of the environment they where subjected to.


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.bdelectrical.com/

Get buss plugs and gear from here all the time. All reconditioned and tested.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

TRY
http://relayelectrical.ca/



acro said:


> Well, I have spent considerable time looking around for sources for used/reconditioned switchgear in the 1800amp range. i have found several things that could work, but I wonder if there are sources(websites) our there I have not found.
> 
> Mostly, I have found stuff on ebay. Seems that most, if not all of the surplus places I know of, do not have anything pictured on their websites. I like window shopping, not talking on the phone.


----------

